# اريد التعرف على طالب من هندسة طيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز للضرورة



## rami777 (9 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم .. 
ارجوا التعرف على اي طالب من قسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة 

لضرورة .. 
وذلك لانني طالب في قسم العمارة الاسلامية * هندسة معمارية * واريد التحويل الى قسم الهمدسة الطيران بجدة 
وارجوا من اي طالب يقراءها ان يراسلني ..
او اي طالب قد تخرج من تلك الجامعة للأستفادة منه مستقبلا ان شاء الله .. 

ياجماعة بالله عليكم ارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع ارجوكم ..

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## rami777 (9 مارس 2006)

ياجماعة معقول مافي ولا احد ..............
جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز / هندسة طيران / جدة ................
بالله حتى اللي يعرف واحد يدرس هندسة طيران يكسب اجر ..................


بليييز .........
.......................................................
ويراسلني عن طريق ال***** اذا لم اتمكن من دخول الموقع ..


----------



## محمد_عقاد (9 مارس 2006)

سلام
أنا طالب هندسة طيران من سورية أي أمر ممكن أخدمك فيه من ناحية المعرفة جهز


----------



## rami777 (9 مارس 2006)

أوكي ممكن اعرف ايش هيا اهم مادة في التخصص ..
وكم عدد الساعات الخطة لديكم ..
واانا غير سوري كم تكلفة السميستر الواحد او السنة ..

هذه اسئلة عامة .. وشكرا على الرد 
لكن كان نفسي واحد من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز لانني بحاجة الى التحويل الى قسم هندسة طيران من جامعة ام القرى الى عبدالعزيز 
وانا ادرس الان هندسة معمارية 

شكرا


----------



## خالد 222 (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ محمد العقاد انا الصراحة ودي ادرس هندسة طيران في سوريا ممكن مو اكيد
في جامعة العربية الأميركية للتكنولوجيا فارجووواا منك بعض الاستفسارات والمساعدة بليييييز .

وبالنسبة للاخ رامي 777 انا ان شاء الله (اذا قدرت ) اعطيك رقم واحد يدرس هندسة طيران في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز لانوا انا برضوا كلمت واحد صاحبي يشوفلي واحد في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز يدرس هالتخصص للستفساار 
اذا جاني الرقم علطول اعطيك هو ..........
سلااااااااام.


----------



## محمد_عقاد (10 مارس 2006)

سلام
هندسة الطيران في سورية جزء من هندسة الميكانيك ويدرس من ضمنها بالاضافة لبعض علوم الميكانيك العام علوم الأيروديناميك وانشاءات الطيران واستثمار الطائرات وصيانتها والهيكل والتحكم-----
ويكون التسجيل بالنسبة للطلبة العرب على أساس التبادل الثقافي أوبالتسجيل المباشر حيث يوجد قسط سنوي وطبعا
مدة الدراسة خمس سنوات


----------



## م.سالم (20 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ....

معاك أخوك م. سالم العوفي
مهندس طيران متخرج من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة
للمساعدة راسلني على (( كوم .هوت ميل * p_q70 ))


----------



## sosa (20 مارس 2006)

*قسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز*

انا طالب بقسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز , تريد اي معلومات راسلني على *****ي الموجود في الموقع,, وشكرااااا


----------



## sosa (20 مارس 2006)

sosa2255*************


----------



## kasper (20 مارس 2006)

هلا بك أخوي رامي 
أنا طالب قسم هندسه الطيران والفضاء في جامعه الملك فهد على وشك نقلب طالب الى مهندس . أذا ممكن نساعدك في شي حاضرين 
أهم ماده في التخصص 
AE 220 introduction to flight 
عدد الساعات في جامعتنا 134
ممكن جامعتكم نفس الكلام 
التخصص بشكل عام حلو .... لكن مايمدحون توظيفه لأن الشركات قليله في هذا المجال في السعوديه 
لكن عمى قريب راح يزدهر هذا التخصص خاصه بعد أن دخلت المملكه في منظمه التجاره العالميه
وتم كسر الأحتكار اللي فارضته الخطوط السعوديه 
الله يوفقك 
ولا تنسى 
ماخاب من أستخار ولا ندم من أستشار أو كما قالوا.


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (9 مايو 2006)

عفواً أخي كاسبر، في جامعة الملك فهد عدد ساعات الدراسة 133 ساعة وأهم مواد التخصص:
1) Introduction to aerospace engineering
2) Structures
3) Propulsion
4) Aerodynamics


----------

